# Are light pens still around?



## TheWetRabbit (Dec 9, 2006)

Back in the heyday of the old "home computers" like Commodore 64/128, Commodore Vic 20, Apple II, Atari's home computers, and more, it was possible to do computer art using a "Light pen". (And the bundled software that came with it).

You simply plugged it into the proper controller port (yes, home computers back then had them), and, after you started running the art software, you just drew directly on the screen with that thing.

To me, this probably would have to be the most natural feeling thing next to standard fare pencil and paper art, since you could draw directly on your TV screen (Back then, most PCs hooked up to TV sets, not PC monitors).

Despite not owning one, I certainly know of the whole graphics tablet thing. (Wacom is a name I've heard mentioned once or twice during my time involved in the art community online)... but fur now, I want to get back to the light pen talk.

From what I understand, they wouldn't be able to work with an LCD flat panel monitor... but fortunately, that part wouldn't be a prob fur me.

The thing I wanna know is do they still make those things? Can they be bought even as some specialty thing in any retail store anywhere these days?

I don't shop online fur anything, and wouldn't want to... so Ebay would be out of the question even if one could be gotten from there.

If this great concept has seen It's day come and go (and that's what I figure to be the case)... then, I think It's kind of a shame, really.

And, while we're on the topic... fur any that own a graphics tablet... how much is an averge going price these days fur one, and do they take much "getting used to"?

Fur comparison sake, right now, I use an optical mouse.

Also, are there any other alternatives to using a mouse or a graphics tablet? If so, what are they, and how much would it cost me?

Spare no details whatsoever... please.


----------



## DavidN (Dec 9, 2006)

Quite a few people in my year had tablet PCs, where you would use a stylus to draw directly on to the screen - and similarly, most of the rooms in the department had a wall-mounted SmartBoard that could be drawn on to directly using electronic pens when it was calibrated correctly (which was never).

Why do you say "fur" instead of "for"?


----------



## nobuyuki (Dec 10, 2006)

http://www.fastpoint.com/


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 10, 2006)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> http://www.fastpoint.com/



Just don't check out the $$!

Used to be a _relatively_ "cheap" input device for the hobbyist/home market, plus game systems such as the Vectrex: now very much geared towards industrial/medical/etc.(?) with prices to match.


----------



## Vilis (Jan 5, 2007)

For those who don't afford a Cintiq


----------

